# Got a new stone to play with, Atagoyama Kiita



## mainaman (May 5, 2011)

I got the stone right after Max posted his review of the one he got
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?529-My-new-stone-)&highlight=atagoyama

The history of the stone is pretty interesting I think.
The stone was in a batch of 3 stones in the same shop. One stone went to Max, one was purchased by Shigefusa, and I got the third one.











The stone is huge , it is more than 3 kg , has nice figuring and feels really really smooth when sharpening on it.
This is probably the best stone I have tried so far in that grit range, the stone is a polisher . It is a bit harder than what a standard knife stone would be but it does not scratch jigane at all. The finish on hagane is amazing a lightly misted mirror, IMHO the best finish for a blade.

I got the stone trough my friend DrNaka, who operated Hide's Export.
He currently has a few more of those great stones for sale, they are pretty cheap for the size (some other popular vendors would not hesitate to ask 3-4 times the price tag for them). The service and shipping are excellent, I got mine trough DHL @ about half the price for EMS (it is weight dependent) and in only 4 days. 

For those interested in top quality finishing stone check them out here:

http://hides-export.blogspot.com/2011/05/big-natural-stones-for-sale.html


----------



## mainaman (May 5, 2011)

I took a few pics of my Moritaka to show the finish on the Hagane


----------



## heirkb (May 5, 2011)

I bought the Atago Maksim had for sale a few weeks ago (can't wait to get home and use it), but I love stones so much that I'm tempted to sell some other stuff so I can buy a kiita from DrNaka as well. Congrats on your stone, looks great and sounds fun to use.


----------



## maxim (May 5, 2011)

Nice finish Stefan 

Heirkb you get one similar !!

Now you need to look for very soft one hehe


----------



## heirkb (May 5, 2011)

maxim said:


> Nice finish Stefan
> 
> Heirkb you get one similar !!
> 
> Now you need to look for very soft one hehe



Maksim, I know, but it's always fun to have more. :rolleyes2: I can't wait to try the one you sent me actually.
I have a few softer stones, but you're right, I'll have to get a good soft one (that's not tiny like mine are now) before getting anything else.


----------



## mainaman (May 5, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I bought the Atago Maksim had for sale a few weeks ago (can't wait to get home and use it), but I love stones so much that I'm tempted to sell some other stuff so I can buy a kiita from DrNaka as well. Congrats on your stone, looks great and sounds fun to use.


this is the best finisher I have used so far, usually stones that make mirror finish will scratch soft iron but this one does not.


----------

